# Stuart Steam Hammer



## dparker (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello All: This is one of the first models I made as the catalog said it was a good beginners project. I had one of the first Taig lathes and had to go to a friends place to use his bigger lathe to bore the cylinder. The valve seems to need a bit of tweeking in positioning to get it to operate better but using higher pressure makes it work fairly well.
One caution is to keep your fingers away from the anvil when operating the hammer. This video is running with about 40PSI through a 1/8" valve partially closed.
[youtube=425,350]GX-Gm6y70rg[/youtube]
don


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 12, 2008)

That turned out real nice. I like that.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 12, 2008)

Don, cool video of a neat looking and operating machine. Who makes the kit? Also, since I AM like a kid in a candy store while I'm asking about licorice sticks I'm also looking at the Hershey kisses in the background....so what's with the engines in the background ??? ???

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## dparker (Dec 13, 2008)

Phil: Thank you for the comments. I think I ordered the kit from Coles Power Models when they were still in Verntura California. It is a Stuart model so the Stuart company may still be selling the kits out of England. The casting kits cost so much money these days that I usually look for plans to build something out of stock.

The goodies in the back of the picture are treadle finger power engines, quite popular here several months ago.
[youtube=425,350]8FkBhW9fUek[/youtube]
The red engine in the background is explained in a video in the Breakroom post section.
don


----------



## old-biker-uk (Dec 13, 2008)

Excellent model, I always wanted to make one of them but could never afford the castings. So I went the 'quick & dirty' way.





Orginially designed by LBSC and published in the Model Engineer back in 1956. 
Makes a satisfying BANG with the old red-top matches or caps from kid's guns.
Please note my consideration for the environment even then - recycled beer can for the cylinder lagging.
Mark
 Old Biker's Place.


----------



## dparker (Dec 13, 2008)

Mark: Whew! When I looked at your picture of the steam hammer my first impression was that the beer can was the cylinder and a LARGE piston! I am glad you explained that to me. That is one mean looking nut cracker! Thank you for the comments.
don


----------

